#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Давайте общаться в живую

## Юрий А

Всем привет, надеюсь не посчитают это за рекламу, но тема на мой взгляд действительно стоящая и нужная
нашел недавно классную штуку,это интернет рация,
там можно в живую общаться, давайте создадим Буддийский канал и будем там вместе развиваться
называется Zello, в яндексе найдете, я не рекламирую.
Что вы думаете по этому поводу?

----------


## Юрий А

Создал канал по буддизму, заходите кто желает общаться,добавьте канал,
нажмите действия, затем добавить канал, затем введите в поле (укажите имя канала)
"Буддизм,Философия,Наука.(FHOTON)" и далее

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Многие конторы такси работают в Зелло.

----------


## Андрей П.

> Что вы думаете по этому поводу?


Приветствую, Юрий.
Недавно прочитал Бхаддака сутту (АН 6.14):



> ...
> _"Друзья, [бывает так, что] монах проводит своё время так, что его не ждёт хорошая смерть. И как монах проводит своё время так, что его не ждёт хорошая смерть?
> (1) Вот монах наслаждается работой, радуется работе, предаётся наслаждению работой.
> (2) Он наслаждается разговорами, радуется разговорам, предаётся наслаждению разговорами.
> (3) Он наслаждается сном, радуется сну, предаётся наслаждению сном.
> (4) Он наслаждается компанией, радуется компании, предаётся наслаждению компанией.
> (5) Он наслаждается связанностью, радуется связанности, предаётся наслаждению связанностью.
> (6) Он наслаждается разрастанием, радуется разрастанию, предаётся наслаждению разрастанием.
> ..._


Как хорошо, что я, в виду своей интровертности, никогда и не наслаждался компанией и разговорами.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Это хорошая идея. Не знаю, правда, насколько будет буддийским общение)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Буду в Питере после 22 апреля на неизвестный срок. Готова обниматься и общаться))) и к Топперу, думаю, схожу.)

Пишите в личку, можем организоваться))

----------

